# SGTP annual fund raiser JUNE 14



## dpoole (May 11, 2014)

Bufford is going to cook RIBS again  Come if you can. If you have any items available for a raffle please let us know.   Takes money to operate. We are working on building a bath house for your use also  any contributions will be gladly accepted. There will be new targets set up on the course also .


----------



## Barry Duggan (May 11, 2014)

You do know June 10 is on a Tuesday, don't cha dpoole?


----------



## BowHunter89 (May 11, 2014)

Barry Duggan said:


> You do know June 10 is on a Tuesday, don't cha dpoole?



That'll be a hard one for me to swing...


----------



## Barry Duggan (May 11, 2014)

BowHunter89 said:


> That'll be a hard one for me to swing...


I don't know what they got into after we left out from down there yesterday, but I'm pretty sure dpoole ment to say June 14...which is a Saturday.


----------



## dpoole (May 12, 2014)

We have running water and electricity with plenty of room for camping come spend the weekend at SGTP.


----------



## dpoole (May 21, 2014)

just a reminder


----------



## Jake Allen (May 23, 2014)

Getting a few things together to donate for the fundraiser.
Good food, good times, make a bow maybe, shoot a bunch of arrows, laugh a bunch. Ya'll come.


----------



## robert carter (May 23, 2014)

I`m gonna bring some stuff for a raffle or such.RC


----------



## Dennis (May 24, 2014)

I'm getting something together also


----------



## dpoole (May 26, 2014)

MR BUFFORD needs to know how many are coming so he can prepare enough ribs. Please sign up here if you are coming.We  would hate for someone  to come and there not be enough ribs. THANKS


----------



## Steve-ALA (May 26, 2014)

Looking forward to it.


----------



## whiz (May 26, 2014)

whiz & mz whiz looking forward to coming!


----------



## dh88 (May 27, 2014)

Lord willing i'll be there


----------



## p paw barry (May 27, 2014)

*yes yes*

the dukes are coming


----------



## RPM (May 28, 2014)

I'm hoping the wife and I can both be there.
It's a great time with great folks.


----------



## pine nut (May 28, 2014)

I'm going to build a bow rack for the raffle (in the process now) and will try to get it to someone to bring down to you in case I can't make it there, but could I get my name in the pot as well just in case I can make it? I'm gonna try to come.


----------



## maymolly (May 29, 2014)

Dan and Molly Spier will be there.


----------



## woodswalker (May 31, 2014)

You can count on me and my better half of being there. I have been working on a knife for the raffle maybe two. I cann't wait, been looking forward to it.


----------



## Blueridge (May 31, 2014)

Will be out of town but have some things to send with somebody


----------



## dutchman (May 31, 2014)

I plan to be there. Roger is riding down with me.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Jun 3, 2014)

Bufford's ribs...enough said.


----------



## robert carter (Jun 4, 2014)

Can somebody post a map to this place please. I ain`t never been. Thanks,RC.


----------



## Jake Allen (Jun 4, 2014)

robert carter said:


> Can somebody post a map to this place please. I ain`t never been. Thanks,RC.



Address: 154 Poole Rd, Ellaville Ga 31806

It is just west of the instersection of Highway 240 and Highway 19
Poole Rd is about 1/2 mile on the right going west on 240

Donnie's number: 229-938-0269


----------



## ngabowhunter (Jun 4, 2014)

I'm planning on being there. If it's alright I'd like to camp Saturday night and leave early Sunday morning. It's a bit of a drive for me.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Jun 4, 2014)

Oh yeah, camping is the way to go for you. Might be a mite warm, for you hillbillys.  In the Summer, it tends to get that way down to the Poole Plantation.


----------



## dpoole (Jun 4, 2014)

ngabowhunter said:


> I'm planning on being there. If it's alright I'd like to camp Saturday night and leave early Sunday morning. It's a bit of a drive for me.



camping would be great


----------



## dpoole (Jun 4, 2014)

robert carter said:


> Can somebody post a map to this place please. I ain`t never been. Thanks,RC.



Jeff thanks for the map. RC if you need mo directions give me a call at the number Jeff posted


----------



## SELFBOW (Jun 4, 2014)

robert carter said:


> Can somebody post a map to this place please. I ain`t never been. Thanks,RC.



Its about an hour from Hawkinsville. I can meet ya there if ya want.


----------



## BowHunter89 (Jun 4, 2014)

I'm hoping I can make it, first physical therapy appointment is tomorrow hopefully I'll be standing and shooting sometime soon.


----------



## JBranch (Jun 6, 2014)

I'm going to be able to come up. Would like to camp too on Friday night if it's not too much trouble.


----------



## Jake Allen (Jun 6, 2014)

Paul ReDavid came by Wednesday evening to shoot with me, and he dropped off MANY things for the SGTP Fund Raiser Table.
A person more big hearted, generous, and good person than Paul, I would have a hard time naming.
Thank you Paul and Carol, you both are the best!  
We will get them down to shoot and camp one day. 

Graphite Shafts and made arrows; 400, 500 and 600 spine.
Surewood shafts
.


Broadheads, Terminal Traumas, String Jogs, Shooting Gloves, Really Nice Back Quivers, Bow Socks


----------



## TNGIRL (Jun 6, 2014)

That's AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Jun 6, 2014)




----------



## Jake Allen (Jun 6, 2014)

From Stan Bennett, (aka "Blueridge"). Several times each year, Stan travels and missions to the Maasai People in Kenya.
He camps with them as they live, and travel through the Veldt. Stan brings the words of Jesus to them.

A Rungu, and a Sword.


----------



## dpoole (Jun 6, 2014)

lrmed1 said:


> i'm going to be able to come up. Would like to camp too on friday night if it's not too much trouble.



camping is available


----------



## woodswalker (Jun 8, 2014)

*Knife donation*

This is the knife I'm donating this year. 4" obsidian handle with 4" red cedar handle with elk back sinew.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Jun 8, 2014)

I heard tell Dan has set up a five target iron man course for those who have an extra wood arrow they aren't real fond of.


----------



## Al33 (Jun 8, 2014)

WOW, I see some awesome donations! This event looks like a great success already!


----------



## Stump Shooter (Jun 9, 2014)

Need a break think I'm going to take Saturday off and come sling some arras if nothing changes


----------



## Al33 (Jun 10, 2014)

Not likely I will make this shoot so if anyone up my way is going I need a courier to get a few things down there. Let me know please.


----------



## Uncle Rusty (Jun 10, 2014)

Add two more for Bufford's ribs. I finally talked my wife into coming with me.


----------



## SELFBOW (Jun 10, 2014)

I plan on being there ...


----------



## brushy creek bryan (Jun 10, 2014)

Will be there with my wife Jodi, Perry, and a guest.  Looking forward to some good eats.  Have a few items for the table also.


----------



## Todd Cook (Jun 11, 2014)

Ethan and I will be there. Bringing a couple of things for the club.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Jun 11, 2014)

Dennis and I are heading down that way tomorrow, to fertilize the foliage in front of the targets.


----------



## Todd Cook (Jun 11, 2014)

Barry Duggan said:


> Dennis and I are heading down that way tomorrow, to fertilize the foliage in front of the targets.



Kudzu? Miracle Grow?


----------



## Steve-ALA (Jun 12, 2014)

Please add 4 more to enjoy the festivities.  I also have a few items for the table


----------



## Jake Allen (Jun 12, 2014)

Todd Cook said:


> Kudzu? Miracle Grow?



Kudzu does not stand a chance down there; the deer will eat it to the ground.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Jun 12, 2014)

Jake Allen said:


> Kudzu does not stand a chance down there; the deer will eat it to the ground.



Would be a big waste of time to take a class on a field trip over there looking for favored deer edibles. However, there is a lot of dirt on the ground, for this time of the year.


----------



## Jake Allen (Jun 12, 2014)

Barry Duggan said:


> Would be a big waste of time to take a class on a field trip over there looking for favored deer edibles. However, there is a lot of dirt on the ground, for this time of the year.



"This is the stem of the smilax; normally, it has pear shaped leaves and tendrils. Over here, with the top bitten off is a......". 

If I have time this evening, I will put together a few tags.
I kind of like the black background.


----------



## dpoole (Jun 12, 2014)

Barry Duggan said:


> I heard tell Dan has set up a five target iron man course for those who have an extra wood arrow they aren't real fond of.



That closest tree on target 2 of the iron man was not there when the target was set, but if the GOOD LORD wanted it there i aint going to go against his wishes and move it.


----------



## BowHunter89 (Jun 12, 2014)

Would it be ok if we bring some nerf balls and flu flus and practice some wing shooting out there?


----------



## Jake Allen (Jun 12, 2014)

BowHunter89 said:


> Would it be ok if we bring some nerf balls and flu flus and practice some wing shooting out there?



Yep; there is plenty of room. We have several P&A foam disks to throw and shoot (at).


----------



## dpoole (Jun 13, 2014)

Tomorrow is getting close


----------



## RPM (Jun 13, 2014)

Looking forward to it.
The wife will not be coming.


----------



## bam_bam (Jun 13, 2014)

Actually looks like I may make this one....after six months of trying


----------



## Allen Oliver (Jun 14, 2014)

Hope y'all had a good time today. I had to miss this one are my mother would have chocked me. Had a family reunion to attend.


----------



## SELFBOW (Jun 14, 2014)

If you didn't have a good time it was no fault of the clubs. A great turn out and I've never seen HatchetDan as busy as today. I believe the # was 18+ bows worked on.


----------



## BowHunter89 (Jun 14, 2014)

Who came out on top in the iron man competition?


----------



## SELFBOW (Jun 14, 2014)

Todd Cook won the Ironman and here is a pic from one of the tough shots....


I managed to hit one the others missed


Donnie nailed 4 aerials in a row....


A LOT of bow building today....


----------



## ngabowhunter (Jun 15, 2014)

To just got home a couple of minutes ago, I took the long route home. I had a great time and I'm looking forward to coming back. Hopefully next time my wife and daughter will be able to come also.
And, Dennis thanks again for letting me use your sunglasses.


----------



## Clipper (Jun 15, 2014)

Looks like ya'll had a bow factory going down there.  Quite a set-up for making bows.


----------



## RPM (Jun 15, 2014)

I had a great time.
Was good to see some of the folks again.
They were packed with people working on bows.
There was even a nice group of young folks that came over from Alabama to give it a try.


----------



## Al33 (Jun 16, 2014)

Isn't it amazing that this very young organization has come so far in such a short time. Just look at all the stuff that is happening there! God only knows the positive implications of all these efforts on so many peoples lives.

Keep up the great work folks, you all are standing tall among this traditional archery family!!


----------



## robert carter (Jun 16, 2014)

My Wife and I had a great time. She has been with me to several "shoots" and said this was the best. she said she did not know anyone but felt right at home. That speaks for itself.
    I always enjoy hanging with Dennis,BamBam and Barry. I finally got to put a few faces with internet names and got to talk a while with an old Friend Ed Sandefer. Probably spelt that wrong Ed . For those that don`t know Ed has killed a lot of stuff with a stickbow and has a ton of knowledge. 
   I`m gonna try to go back when I can line up a day off. It was not as far a drive as I thought.
   I was blessed to win a fine bow Dendy donated and shot it this morning some. I do feel a bit guilty about eating nearly all the plumbs in the fencerow....RC


----------



## dpoole (Jun 16, 2014)

Thanks to all who came. Your donations and attendance is what makes this possible, with out yall it would not work.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Jun 16, 2014)

robert carter said:


> I do feel a bit guilty about eating nearly all the plumbs in the fencerow....RC



I'll throw a hand full of 10-10-10 on few more of them for ya, come next year.


----------



## Shane Whitlock (Jun 16, 2014)

Had a great time. Special thanks to Wendell Poole for sending Jacob home with a bow and hand full of arrows. Thanks to Dan and Jeff for passing their chance on the misc raffle to my boys. The generosity is overwhelming .... Thanks to all. sw


----------

